# ¿Se necesita saber tanto para reparar un auto?



## Mapcec (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola comunidad, soy estudiante de mecánica automotriz, en mi malla de materias consta las materias de autotrónica I, II y III. Yo lo que entiendo por autotrónica es el el manejo y reparación de autos por medio del conocimiento de electrónica y scanners.
Les escribo porque tengo que tomar una desición muy importante y ustedes me pueden ayudar:
estoy en los primeros años de ingeniería, recibo materias como cálculo, física, estadística, fundición, etc. que no me interesan para nada, todo puedo, pero no encuentro una aplicación útil a mis aspiraciones: yo deseo diagnosticar motores y realizar transformadorrmaciones a los autos, es decir prepararlos para carreras con modificación de motores y creación de rollbars, y tunning, no me interesa para nada diseñar, ni circuitos electrónicos ni nuevos componentes, nada de eso.
La cuestión es que las materias que no me gustan son difíciles y estresantes y vuelven larga a la carrera, pregunto:¿debería dejar la universidad y mejor tomar cursos técnicos sobre el tema?, aunque como todos sabemos el nivel académico de estas instituciones es bajo; y ¿cuáles deberían ser los temas de los cursos en los que me debería fijar, siendo el caso?
Puedes ver mis materias en: http://webltga.espe.edu.ec/carreras/automotriz_malla.html , que también lo adjunto.
Creo que me dan autotrónica acc, pc, pcm y bcm. Que no tengo idea de lo que es.
Gracias.


----------



## Dano (Jul 25, 2007)

Creo que todo lo otro que estudias no está para nada de más para lo que tu quieres.
Por ejemplo con la física puedes sacar cálculos sobre la potencia que va a resistir un motor, presiones en los cilindros, torque generado y demás. La fundición de diferentes materiales es importante por la fuerza que va a resistir el mismo. y la electrónica últimamente se está volviendo muy importante en los autos de gran rendimiento.

Pero la desición es tuya.

Saludos


----------



## jona (Jul 26, 2007)

hola....
si te estan enseñando circuitos electronicos es por que,de el año 2000 mas o menos en adelante todos los autos vienen con sistemas de encendido electronico,alarmas,puertas inteligentes con sistema de aviso-abierto.cerrado.iluminacion de los mismos.
en cuanto a fisica,coincido con el colega Dano.
calculo que quizas quimica tambien tenes o tuviste,y digo los autos usan distintos liquidos desde la nafta para arrancar hasta el nitrogeno para que tenga mas velocidad.
en realidad las materias que te dan me parecen correctas.
mi tio reparaba autos,pero desde que la electronica se metio en ellos,no sabe que hacer,solo repara autos de el año 2000 para atras, y si le llega uno nuevo la parte electronica le tiene que pagar a otro empleado.
saludos


----------



## thors (Jul 27, 2007)

creo que es muy impotante el conocimiento y si puedes toma todos ........

resulta muy curioso ya que mencionas los scanner que estos cada dia estan mas baratos pero muy pocas personas saben darle el uso apropiado ..... es comun ir a talleres economicos donde te conectan el scanner y terminas cambiando casi todos los sensores por que no saben diagnosticar correctamente .....tal vez el mecanico con los años logre sapiensa pero no fama con sus errados conocimientos ...

para mecanica de competencia en donde se preparan motores de alto desempeño se necesitan de todos los conocimientos para lograr no destruir los motores y lograr una optimizacion de la energia generada y ahi estan los ingenieros mas capacitados 

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yo te hablo como reparador de TV y te puedo garantizar que por muchos instrumentos que tengas,  osciloscopios, generadores de señal, comprobadores.... no sirven para nada si no conoces en profuncidad el funcionamiento.

Por eso los mecanicos actules tienen esos problemas no saben como diagnostocas un sensor o determinar un simptoma engañoso como  una señal ruidosa. Tdo lo solucionan cambiando centralistas sensores hasta que suena la flauta.

Pieensa que si deseas dedicarte a una potenciacion profesional debes tener esos y muchos mas conocimientos. 
Ya se a terminado eso de tensar un muelle o taladrar. Se trata de sacar la curba del motor y determinar matematicamente el comportamiento real del motor.

Con un buen diseño de los parametros se pueden obtener un arranque rapido y suave y a maxima potencia, eso solo se consigue determinando matematicamente el comportamiento real del coche.

A esto antes le llamaban cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, eso se llama experiencia, pero con calculos se  pueden llegar a soluciones mucho mas precisas.


Realmente el tema de titulacion lo debes valorar segun tu pais y tus aspiraciones, quieres ser un tecnico cualificado o un ingeniero y finalmente tragarte las asignaturas troncales como todos.

Piensa que esto es como un trabajo donde el jefe y el trabajador eres tu, donde la faena no la eliges tu sino el cliente (escuela) y   a veces son trabajos interesantes y otros no, pero siempre se deben hacer.

Es lo que te encontraras en la vida real, puedes tener un buen cliente que te llebara trabajos intereantes y algun que otro dia te traera el coche para que le hagas un cambio de aceite o una puesta a punto, que le diras......no eso no se lo diras.... un cliente es un cliente


----------



## Mapcec (Ago 1, 2007)

Gracias a todos por su interés, creo que tendré que culminar lo que he iniciado. Sobre los cursos de capacitación , pues...si los seguiré a la par con la universidad, creo que no está demás hacerlo, aunque será un camino duro por mis otras actividades y la falta de tiempo para todo eso. A todo le dedicaré mi esfuerzo pero los cursos especializados serán como un seguro...si en niveles superiores descubro que realmente la universidad no es para mí podría retirarme con un poquito más de tranqulidad, además de que me darían una visión más amplificadora de la vida profesional de mi carrera.
UNA VEZ MÁS GRACIAS A TODOS. Y A LOS NUEVOS EN EL FORO, COMENTEN Y COMENTEN POR FAVOR, ENTRE MÁS COMENTARIOS MEJOR.


----------



## samty148 (Mar 18, 2008)

mapcec quisas tengas el diagrama del probador de reguladores de carga de los alternadores, esque necesito el diagrama para hacer el modulo, solo se que lo venden hecho... e buscado por todas partes el famoso diagrama y no lo he encontrado... soy electricista automotriz y esta herramienta de trabajo me cuesta un ojo de la cara. es por eso que lo quiero hacer... yo puedo ayudarte en lo que te falte, diagramas, codigo de fallas y esas cosas... pero por favor si tienes este diagrama del provador de reguladores IC del alternador. te estare eternamente agradecido


----------



## Mapcec (May 5, 2008)

Gracias a todos aquellos que me prestaron su consejo, les informaciónrmo que ya estoy en la mitad de mi carrera y con muchas ganas de obtener mi título, aunque más me gusta el conocimiento que estoy recibinedo que la idea de tener ya ese papel. Se acuerdan de los cursos? trataré de seguir uno de pintura y carrocería, lo que no me dan bien en la universidad.
chao.


----------

